# sharp stools and bleeding



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Okay, I've got to rant. I don't know what this is but I just wonder if I am alone. I don't know if I have hemorrhoids or what but this morning I had a BM that felt like knives cutting me and I bled fresh blood. I have had this before but not this bad. I am on a second round of antibiotics for an ear infection (they still don't know what kind it is), so I was kind of expecting diarrhea, not this. I've been taking a little fiber and eating oatmeal to try to soften the stool but it isn't working. Could it be the antibiotics? I don't really feel C...just burny. I had to go to the ER last night to get a shot for my ear because it's just getting worse. So I have even more antibiotics in my system. I also just got a call about my pap coming back abnormal so I keep thinking cancer.







I haven't ever had a colonoscopy because I can't afford one and I don't have any insurance. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

Hi Gruntbug. Try not worry, most likely the medication you are on is causing your stool to be hard and dry, which sometimes can cause a little tear in the anus. I forget what it is called, a fistula, I think, which probably accounts for the fresh blood. Or the dry stool could have just irritated something, perhaps a hemmoroid. With regard to the abnormal pap smear, there are many reasons why a pap comes back abnormal, it doesn't mean cancer. Did you ask the doctor what the abnormality was? Sometimes "abnormal" means not enough of a speciman was submitted to the lab and the test has to be repeated or you could have a slight infection, like vaginitis, so please try not to worry.------------------"Remember To Stop and Smell the Roses"Rose (C-type)


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Thanks Rose.







I am hoping it isn't cancer. I have a very risky family backround in that area (endometriosis, tumors)so I am just often feel like I am just waiting in line for my hysterectomy. The thing that bothers me about it is that a friend of mine that had endometriosis said that it had spread to her colon and they had to remove part of her colon too. So I often wonder if that isn't what's going on with me. I'm getting checked on Sept 19 though so I am hoping all goes well. Thank you for the comfort. Sometimes these things start making me crazy when they snowball like this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2000)

Oh, and yes I did ask what the abnormality was, and it is a low grade SIL (??). My cells are definitely enlarged and deformed compared to the healthy ones. I have to have a colposcopy if that means anything.


----------



## Bonnie L (Jul 5, 2000)

Gruntbug, Hi! I had an abnormal pap in January and had to wait 6 months to have a second one and then had to wait 4 weeks to have a colposcopy and 1 more week for the results. I thought that I would go crazy with worry. Everyone said don't worry, but how can you not? About the colposcopy- my OB looked inside of me with what looked like a mini pair of binoculars. He didn't find anything that looked out of the ordinary. He didn't have to do a biopsy, which would have been a small bit taken for a sample. Which he assured me that it wouldn't be painful if he did. He then took a long slender brush and went all around inside and took samples to send off for testing. It just felt like I had the cramps when he was doing this. Everything came back normal but I have to go back for another pap in 6 weeks as a precaution. I know what you are going through but be strong and hang in there. I hope and pray that everything will be fine for you.


----------



## Bonnie L (Jul 5, 2000)

Oh, I forgot. About the "c"-I drink lots of water to help the fiber work. And I take citrucel, that seems to help me. I don't have hemmies but my Dad does and the pain and blood is exactly how he describes it.


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2000)

On the cervex issue.... I had an abnormal test at age 24. They then "froze" my cervex to kill off the "abnormal cell growth". If this is any help to you... IT WAS NOT PAINFUL! I will pray that the same goes for you.... OR LESS !!! (Just wanted to add... I am 45 years old, now - and have never had another abnormal test !!!)On the sharp stool issue.... BOY, HAVE I BEEN THERE.. JUST LIKE I ATE A "2 X 4" OR SOMETHING, AND THE SPLINTERS WERE ESCAPING !!! This sharp, hard stool was always accompanied with bleeding from my "in-nee" hemroids. Try the bread.... (Ezekiel 4:9), at least 2 slices a day - and cut out other kinds of bread, and drink water !!!God Bless, and I WISH YOU THE BEST !!![This message has been edited by Stomach Troubles (edited 08-26-2000).]


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2000)

Hi Grunt bug,I have IBS and endometriosis in the last 2 weeks I have been in alot of abdominal pain, but I do not know if it is because of the endometriosis or IBS. I have alot of bloating, gas, and for the last couple of days have been going to the bathroom everyday which is very unusual for me.I read that you have a friend who had part of her colon removed because of the endometriosis, do you know how they diagnosed it, what test did they have to do?What kind of pain did she experience?I'm really scared and very tired.Hope to hear from you.


----------



## Guest (Aug 29, 2000)

Hello, Grunt bug. I often have that sharp feeling. It seems as though the first part of my stool is always harder. Every night at bedtime, I use a finger cot to insert a small amount of A&D ointment into the last inch or two of the rectum. That lubrication seems to help me have an easier time of things in the morning. Also,if you have a lot of stinging/burning outside the rectal area, try cleaning the area with toilet tissue and a little witch hazel. It may sting a little bit when you are very irritated, but within a very short time it will clear up the itching and burning. It's amazing stuff, and very inexpensive at your nearest pharmacy. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## badfoot (Oct 5, 1999)

I've had the same experience. It usually happens when I stray from my diet/exercise plan. If I'm drinking water, taking acidopholus, eating fiber and exercising, I avoid this problem. On occasion, I take extra magnesium supplements for softer stools. But if there is any question of internal bleeding, you have to have a colonoscopy. best of luck.


----------



## Nicol (Aug 13, 2000)

Yes it is most likely from the antibiotics and it is a fistula. Some HC cream should help, ask your Dr about it. Baby wipes with aloe will help or you can also get triple care incontinent cleanser by Smith & Nephew or calmoseptine ointment.


----------



## Proud_Canadian (Jun 22, 2000)

An abnormal pap smear almost always means Genital Warts (HPV).That is not too serious, but can lead to cancer, after years, but only if you don't watch it. IF you have HPV, they give you more regular pap smears (3-6 months) and watch. Then they can treat the outbreaks much quicker, so that they don't lead to cancer.Good luck. I don't know if this is what you have, but my best friend has HPV, and my mother is a nurse, so I know quite a bit about it.Genital warts would suck, but isn't that better than cancer and chemotherapy, etc.?


----------



## victoria (May 25, 2000)

I have had an abnormal pap twice in my life.the last ones was nine yrs ago. I had cerival dyplaysia. That's when your cells turn abnormal. Try not to worry. I know its easy to say that but it doesn't mean you have cancer. I not exactly sure but to have cancer it has to be a level 4 or 5. In my case my Dr. told me I was one level away from having cancer. I had a cone bio, colposospy and cryosurgery. Since then I have been fine, nine yrs now. So don't think of the worse.As far as the blood in the stool. It could be two things. The stool was hard and tore aliitle piece of the anus or you have hemmroids. I think Its because the stool was hard. Antibiodics sometimes does that to you. Try drinking alot of water. Eat more fiber but stay away from bannanas they bind you. If you continue to bleed than go to the doctor.feel better


----------

